# Do you believe in the whole 2012 thing?



## IanT (Mar 1, 2010)

just curious 

I think its interesting with the whole planet x theory etc...


----------



## TessC (Mar 1, 2010)

Nope nope, the Mayans were a lot of things but I don't believe that prophetic is one of those things.


----------



## carebear (Mar 1, 2010)

hunh?


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 2, 2010)

I firmly believe 2012 will be here in just under 2 years.


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm with you, Mickey - just under 2 years!


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

lol maybe it was all the ritual sacrifce and snorting gold dust that got to their heads ??? lol


----------



## Chay (Mar 2, 2010)

What a fantastic thread Ian! 
I do not think the world is going to come to an end in 2012. But the 2012 winter solstice is going to be an exciting time. It'll be like Y2K, for just a moment in time the whole world is going to hold its breath.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, since obody know for sure.....what do you FEEL about it? Kinda frightening, to be sure.....so I have given up thinking about it. Got enough things to scare myself with in daily life, LOL.


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

......Yeah this is an interesting topic for me... 

I feel like something is going to be made apparent to us that isnt right now, like either human kind will align their vibrational energies so that there is more unity...

I also feel that as Humans, we are kind of a flubbed genetic experiment where some other intelligent being shot some DNA over to Earth billions of years ago into our oceans.... and that we evolved from this somehow...

Ohhh I could go on and on about this stuff and its all just theoretical... To me.. its like I look towards things like Pumu Punku and the Nazca lines and those things are unexplicable by our current technologies... I watched that history episode "ancient aliens" and it just gets my brain going in all different tagents... I feel like there is something else at work in our galaxy and the only reason we havent found it yet is because it doesnt want to be found yet...

I mean.. how do you explain humongous stone buildings built in a place where there is no rock for hundres of miles, nor trees to use to roll the rock to the location; and said rock is  cut to the finest precision and is made of granite and diorite, meaning that in order to cut these two stones youd need to use something harder... the only thing harder than them-- Diamond... or you could use lasers....

then the nazca lines... on the ground you could trip over them and never know they were there... theyre ONLY visible from the air... and then there are moutains surrounding these pictographs that were sheared perfectly level (Kitten Love!!!)... humans could not have done that back then... and no where else in the world do you really see moutains like that sheared flat, when every other mountain around it comes to peaks... 


Then there is the whole Planet X theory and how it only passes through Earth's orbit every 3600 years... but its not able to be seen by our current telescopes... I think that possibly could be where intelligent life could be harbored if anywhere... and its weird that the Mayan calender worked in 3600 year cycles as did other calenders like Egyptians etc in their "talks" about other visitations etc... it was also corroborated with times of increased volcanic/solar flare/earthquake activity... which is a little weird too... They think that it may have had an impact in when the dinosaurs went extinct too...  to me this is all so fascinating...so many unanswered questions..

I feel like something is going to happen at some point that will explain these types of anomalies.... will it be 2012?? who knows...

My goal until then is to concentrate my energy, so that there is cohesion. I think as a human we are put here to figure ourselves and others out, spiritually, mentally, physically, vibrationally etc... the world gives us many distractions to pull us away from this task, but in the end I think the goal is to be able to have ones energy be concise so when I am to pass on, it doesnt just expand and infiltrate everything, it has a gravitational center much like the center of a planet that keeps its matter around it.. a center of coalescense so the energy body is preserved into other lives...

yeahh I could go onnnn and onnnn about these theories I should write a book on it all lol; but much would be reiteration of previous words spoken, and then theres always the thing about being thought of as a looney.... dont want that to happen either lol


so whatcha think?


----------



## pops1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Got me thinking about the saying and l can't even remember where l read it  "The world is a grain of sand on somebody else's beach".


----------



## dandelion (Mar 2, 2010)

Ian, I think humans are actually "cancer", the world is just one small cell in a larger body and that someday the world be know will end, the problem is we won't know anything about it because we die individually.


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

pops1 said:
			
		

> Got me thinking about the saying and l can't even remember where l remember it from about "The world being a grain of sand on somebody else's beach".



EXACTLY!! 

Like if you look at the world in relation to the human body, we are like the microbes that exist in it in as sometimes symbiotic.... sometimes not so much beings..

re: cancer... Yeah like I think that plays into my whole theory of how we just evolved from something elses DNA... a cancer is just an anamoly that has started to grow without biological 'checks' in place to control it, and if you think of humans, we have substituted foraging for artificial food production and sustainence... the world can only support so much population as a biological entity. (but I guess Im also coming from a biologist/psychologist perspective so my view on population control can be taken as 'grim' I guess by some lol .... not going to get into that  )


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 10, 2010)

*not ready for the end*

nahhhhhh.... I don't buy it. 
As a species, we're still figuring it all out. What a waste it would be to have everything end in 2012. We've got so far to go before we're ready to be done. That all implies that there's some purpose in us "being." And, I don't think it's over until we've figured out just what that is, and achieved it. It does make you think, though... live each day as if it's your last, and all that. My husband was diagnosed with a large brain tumor in 2000, and that really caused a shift in our thinking. Appreciate what you have, while you have it. Can't worry about when things will end- worry about making them the best while we're here. And, yes- he's fine today, thanks to surgery and radiation.


----------



## Chay (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: not ready for the end*



			
				Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> nahhhhhh.... I don't buy it.
> As a species, we're still figuring it all out. What a waste it would be to have everything end in 2012. We've got so far to go before we're ready to be done. That all implies that there's some purpose in us "being." And, I don't think it's over until we've figured out just what that is, and achieved it. It does make you think, though... live each day as if it's your last, and all that. My husband was diagnosed with a large brain tumor in 2000, and that really caused a shift in our thinking. Appreciate what you have, while you have it. Can't worry about when things will end- worry about making them the best while we're here. And, yes- he's fine today, thanks to surgery and radiation.


I agree and I'm glad your husband is now doing well.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 12, 2010)

*2012*

Thank you!! Me too!! I can't imagine life without him.


----------



## Domino (Jun 13, 2010)

I had posted something but this site requires me to enter a code and when I did it wrong, it deleted my post. Interesting thread, I'm not writing all of my thoughts again.


----------



## Woodi (Jul 2, 2010)

with all the earthquakes, tornadoes, hurricanes, volcanoes etc......LATELY, it seems the the earth is certainly up to something....


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 4, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but, I find it very interesting also.  I also watch a lot of the history channel...although...I think a lot of what they say is crapola...it is still interesting.

I don't believe in the 2012 thing...

I believe that humans were created by God.  Just look at our bodies...there is still so MUCH we don't understand about how our bodies work. 

[quote from a book i have]
Some body parts are immensely complex. Consider, for example, the human brain. Some have called it the most complex object yet discovered in the universe. It contains some 100 billion nerve cells—about as many as the number of stars in our galaxy. Each of those cells branches off into thousands of connections with other cells. Scientists say that a human brain could contain all the information in all the world’s libraries and that its storage capacity may, in fact, be unfathomable. Despite decades of studying this “wonderfully made” organ, scientists admit that they may never fully understand how it works.

I just don't see how humans could just evolve out of some micro organisms.  I think that there is a plan for humans and the earth.  I agree there are a lot of unanswered "things" out there....


----------



## IanT (Dec 4, 2010)

> Some body parts are immensely complex. Consider, for example, the human brain. Some have called it the most complex object yet discovered in the universe. It contains some 100 billion nerve cells—about as many as the number of stars in our galaxy. Each of those cells branches off into thousands of connections with other cells. Scientists say that a human brain could contain all the information in all the world’s libraries and that its storage capacity may, in fact, be unfathomable. Despite decades of studying this “wonderfully made” organ, scientists admit that they may never fully understand how it works



As a licensed massage therapist, I wholeheartedly agree with that quote! The body is amazing, never ceases to fascinate me, every client i work on teaches me something new! It is an ever-intriguing topic for me


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow! What an interesting topic and yes Ian, we could go on and on and on. I do think that it would be pretty unbelievable (not to mention a tad arrogant) to think that in an INFINITE universe, we would be THE ONLY life form....
whether we had/have visitors or not, is an entirely different story.

There might be *something* aligned for 2012, (but didn't they believe the world was coming to an end in 1930?) It may not be the end of the world but it might be the end of the world AS WE KNOW IT.

Guess we'll have to wait and see (or not!) :shock:


----------

